# Shrimp for breakfast?



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2021)

Heck yeah!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 1, 2021)

...and a bloody marry to go with it! LOL!!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2021)

indaswamp said:


> ...and a bloody marry to go with it! LOL!!



I knew I forgot something!


----------



## flatbroke (Jan 1, 2021)

Sounds good.


----------



## Millberry (Jan 1, 2021)

Steve, those little suckers are good in an omelet.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2021)

Yes they are.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 1, 2021)

*They sure look tasty. 4:26am? 30 years ago that was a..."Just Gettin Home, " treat. Now, that would be an..." I up for the 4th time to Pee, " snack before returning to bed. Breakfast would be around 9, when my Wife gets up...JJ*


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2021)

Ah, the good ol days. Miss them as well.


----------



## tropics (Jan 1, 2021)

Nice looking plate
I use to have things like that all the time LOL Worked the grave yard shift
Richie


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2021)

tropics said:


> Nice looking plate
> I use to have things like that all the time LOL Worked the grave yard shift
> Richie


Thanks Richie! I worked graveyard for 14 years. Loved grossing out the wife by having a beer and a hotdog. While she's having her morning coffee.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 1, 2021)

Love those guys, as a matter of fact I have a pound of raw shrimp in the freezer & I think we will be eating shrimp cocktail this afternoon. You have inspired me!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2021)

SmokinAl said:


> Love those guys, as a matter of fact I have a pound of raw shrimp in the freezer & I think we will be eating shrimp cocktail this afternoon. You have inspired me!
> Al


Lol! Thanks Al. Though I doubt I had to "push" too hard!


----------



## Millberry (Jan 1, 2021)

Steve H said:


> Lol! Thanks Al. Though I doubt I had to "push" too hard!


someone "talked" me into trying a barbecue omelet once. It was the best omelet I ever had!


----------



## normanaj (Jan 1, 2021)

Had the leftover baked/stuffed shrimp this morning!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2021)

Millberry said:


> someone "talked" me into trying a barbecue omelet once. It was the best omelet I ever had!


A BBQ omelet? Details sir?


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2021)

normanaj said:


> Had the leftover baked/stuffed shrimp this morning!


Would love me some stuffed shrimp!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 1, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> *They sure look tasty. 4:26am? 30 years ago that was a..."Just Gettin Home, " treat. Now, that would be an..." I up for the 4th time to Pee, " snack before returning to bed. Breakfast would be around 9, when my Wife gets up...JJ*




Yup---Used to be my "Just Getting Home" treat.
Only I liked mine heated up with Melted Butter.
Looks tasty though, Steve!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## chilerelleno (Jan 1, 2021)

Mmmmm shrimps!
Dang Steve,  you said breakfast and this Southern Boy was thinking Shrimp-n-Cheesy Grits with a couple of sunnyside eggs atop'em.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 1, 2021)

chilerelleno said:


> Mmmmm shrimps!
> Dang Steve,  you said breakfast and this Southern Boy was thinking Shrimp-n-Cheesy Grits with a couple of sunnyside egss atop'em.



If I would have had some grits in the house then this would have had a much different ending! Except sunnyside eggs.


----------



## MJB05615 (Jan 1, 2021)

That's right up my alley Steve,  One of the "Breakfast of Champions" I used to have in my younger days.


----------

